

Show HN: Check the smoothness of webpages using rendering perf metrics - axemclion
http://perfmonkey.com/#trynow

======
allanmacgregor
Yeah not happening:

> This application will be able to read and write all public repo data. This
> includes the following:

~~~
axemclion
You can also change this file - [https://github.com/PerfMonkeyCo/browser-perf-
runner/blob/mas...](https://github.com/PerfMonkeyCo/browser-perf-
runner/blob/master/config.json) and send a pull request to the repo. Will run
the same tests for you.

